# Kamehamehaing: Der neue Internettrend aus Japan



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Kamehamehaing: Der neue Internettrend aus Japan*

					Internettrends sind schnelllebig und so sind Gangman- und dem Harlem-Shake schon wieder ein alter Hut. Frisch aus Japan kommt Kamehamehaing, das Nachstellen von Szenen aus der Serie Dragonball in Bild und Video.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Kamehamehaing: Der neue Internettrend aus Japan*


----------



## ShiroiRyuLuga (5. April 2013)

Mal zum einen: Es gibt nur eine Manga-Serie zu Dragonball, nicht mehrere. Allerdings gibts 3 Anime-Serien. (plus 2 Dutzend Filme, Specials, etc.) Nicht verwechseln 

Zum anderen:


> Das Thema ist, ob man es glaubt oder nicht, bereits soweit in Mainstream angekommen, dass sogar Kotaku eine Meldung dazu hat und die deutsche Presse berichtet.


Nachdem PCGH auch drüber berichtet, ist man also auch Mainstream? Irgendwie wirkt das grad etwas eigenartig. Als nächstes stellt sich PCGH mit der BILD gleich?  (SCNR)


----------



## Do Berek (5. April 2013)

Auch schon out, jetzt gibts Faith Hilling!

http://southparkstudios.mtvnimages....n_16/south-park-1603-faith-hilling-clip01.jpg


----------



## Lelwani (5. April 2013)

ShiroiRyuLuga schrieb:


> Zum anderen:
> 
> Nachdem PCGH auch drüber berichtet, ist man also auch Mainstream? Irgendwie wirkt das grad etwas eigenartig. Als nächstes stellt sich PCGH mit der BILD gleich?  (SCNR)


 

Das fällt dir jetzt erst auf? Nich als nächstes das is doch schon lange passiert.

Zum thema wer sind eigentlich die bekloppten die jedem mist hinterherlaufen müssen.


----------



## Soulsnap (5. April 2013)

Also Kamehamehaing finde ich im gegensatz zu planking, gangnam style und dem ganzen kram ganz lustig. Vadering is auch nich schlecht. Ich würd jetzt nich losrennen und selbst solche Bilder machen aber lustig anzusehen sind sie doch^^


----------



## XT1024 (5. April 2013)

Hat das irgendwas mit der USS Kamehameha (*SSBN*-642) zu tun?


Lelwani schrieb:


> Zum thema wer sind eigentlich die bekloppten die jedem mist hinterherlaufen müssen.


 Gibt offenbar genug von denen.  Ich kann dem ganzen Unfug ja nichts abgewinnen aber... wenn's schee macht.


----------



## Yassen (5. April 2013)

Kamehamehaing ist der neue Gangman-Style/Harlem-Shake.
Eine Gruppe von Leuten macht sonste was und das ist trend . Oh man wo leben wir ?

*Außerdem pcgh bleibt bei games und Hardware *


----------



## Gamer090 (5. April 2013)

Immer diese bescheuerten neuen Trends mit Sachen die nichts bringen und auch doof aussehen. 

Es gibt sovieles was man machen kann wen einem Langweilig wird da muss man so einen Mist nicht machen.

@PCGH Nein so einen Mist müsst ihr nun wirklich nicht machen wo Leben wird denn das eine PC-Zeitschrift so etwas machen will?


----------



## DerBratmaxe (5. April 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> @PCGH Nein so einen Mist müsst ihr nun wirklich nicht machen wo Leben wird denn das eine PC-Zeitschrift so etwas machen will?


 
Wir Leben in einer Zeit, in der man während der Arbeit auch mal Spaß haben kann/will


----------



## Gamer090 (5. April 2013)

DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Wir Leben in einer Zeit, in der man während der Arbeit auch mal Spaß haben kann/will


 
Aber bitte nicht so einen Mist machen, auch wenn Spass schon ok ist aber nicht sowas.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

Meine Güte, ja, klar ist das Schwachsinn, aber man darf doch wohl noch bisschen Spass haben, oder?


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (5. April 2013)

Erinnert mich iwie an GameOne, wo sie eine Szene aus einem PC/Konsolen-Spiel nachstellen. 
Selber würd ich nur mitmachen, wenn ich:
1. zwei übern Durst getrunken habe
2. 1 Mio € dafür kriegen würde
oder 3. tatsächlich diese Kräfte besitzen würde


----------



## Last-Survivor (5. April 2013)

Davon mal abgesehn dass das Hadouken ist und kein Kamehameha...


----------



## XD-User (5. April 2013)

DBZ und SW welches öffentlich praktiziert wird FTW  also ich bin entgegen der meisten Meinungen dafür  besser als Gangam und Harlem Shake aufjedenfall.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

XD-User schrieb:


> DBZ und SW welches öffentlich praktiziert wird FTW  also ich bin entgegen der meisten Meinungen dafür  besser als Gangam und Harlem Shake aufjedenfall.


 
Hat aber irgendwie ziemlich wenig von einem Kamehameha.


----------



## bofferbrauer (5. April 2013)

ShiroiRyuLuga schrieb:


> Mal zum einen: Es gibt nur eine Manga-Serie zu Dragonball, nicht mehrere. Allerdings gibts 3 Anime-Serien. (plus 2 Dutzend Filme, Specials, etc.) Nicht verwechseln



Nicht mehr ganz richtig, denn es gibt auch eine leicht verbesserte Neuauflage. Möglich allerdings, dass diese noch nicht ins deutsche übersetzt wurde, in Frankreich sind die ersten Ausgaben jedoch schon zu haben.

Ach und wer sich wundert, wieso im Text von PCGH steht, dass Kamehamehaing nach Hawaii klingt: Hawaii hatte mal einen König namens Kamehameha


----------



## Torsley (5. April 2013)

> Das Thema ist, ob man es glaubt oder nicht, bereits soweit in Mainstream angekommen, dass sogar Kotaku eine Meldung dazu hat und die deutsche Presse berichtet.



kotaku hat glaube ich jetzt schon 4-5 berichte dahin gehend gebracht. der letzte war glaube ich das der darth vaders würgegriff nachgeahmt wird. also in dieser art.  die attacke auf dem foto ist wohl eher one piece style schätze ich mal. dragon ball hat ja eher duelle zwichen wenigen leuten. wobei diese aufprall szene auch in vielen animes genutzt wird.


----------



## XT1024 (5. April 2013)

Leandros schrieb:


> Meine Güte, ja, klar ist das Schwachsinn, aber man darf doch wohl noch bisschen Spass haben, oder?


Etwas Spaß haben ist das Eine aber wenn dann wieder _jeder Depp_, der das irgendwo in den Qualitätsnachrichten  auf RTL II & co. gesehen hat, plötzlich auch damit anfängt. Spaß... Mäh.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (5. April 2013)

mode tänze gab es schon immer,nur waren früher diese länger aktuell.als nur ein halbes jahr. Davon konnten Tanzstudios leben. heute ist es nur noch comedy


----------



## BenGee (5. April 2013)

*lol* auf anderen seiten wird es als Hadokening angepriesen XD.


----------



## Leandros (5. April 2013)

BenGee schrieb:


> *lol* auf anderen seiten wird es als Hadokening angepriesen XD.


 
Macht auch mehr Sinn ...


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

Der neue Trend ist der Trend zum neuen Trend des neuen Trends.


----------



## Torsley (5. April 2013)

warum bei sowas alle mitziehen? einfache antwort. es ist etwas das für alle leicht machbar ist. man muss halt kein naturtalent sein oder super tolle fähigkeiten haben um bei solchen sachen wie das hier oder den harlem shake mitzumachen. jeder bekommt seine minute ruhm und es gibt ein gutes gefühl. das internet zeigt einen schon oft genug was man alles niemals können wird.


----------



## Lexx (5. April 2013)

Torsley schrieb:


> warum bei sowas alle mitziehen?


 Denen ist einfach nur fad im Schädel.. und seit.. Jackass?
haben auch geistige Exkremente ihren Marktwert.

Wird Zeit für einen "neuen" Aktionismus: Als Künstler noch auf den
Lehrstuhl schissen und sagten: DAS ist Kunst.


----------



## Mick-Jogger (5. April 2013)

Immer diese Kiddies...


----------



## Dolomedes (5. April 2013)

Und immer wieder Werbung im Fernsehen


----------



## DrWaikiki (5. April 2013)

Ich find Faith Hilling viel besser Faith Hilling (Season 16, Episode 3) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios Deutschland


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2013)

Ohh Gott da stürze ich mich lieber aus dem Kellerfenster. da muss ja irgendeine seltsame Substanz im Sake sein


----------



## Verminaard (5. April 2013)

Solang die Leute nicht Rauben, Morden, Vergewaltigen, Verpruegeln, eigentlich alles was unbeteiligte Dritte oder das Umfeld schaedigt, ist es mir persoenlich ziehmlich schnurz ob die Tanzen, Singen (naja koennte doch wer zu Schaden kommen), Rumspasten, Voegeln oder was weis der Geier was. Schliesslich sollte jeder ueber seine freie Zeit verfuegen koennen wie er/sie mag.
Entstehen doch teilweise sogar lustige Bilder, ueber die ich auch schon schmunzeln musste.

Ich muss nicht jeden "Trend" mitmachen, verurteile aber nicht die, die Spass daran haben.
Jeder Trend geht auch vorbei, manche halten sich nur etwas laenger.

Warum sollte PCGH nicht davon berichten? I-Net Trend, kleine New's dazu. Ist doch in Ordnung.
Gemessen an den ganzen Smartphone und eigentlich alles was nicht mit PC Berichten zu tun hat, ist soetwas doch verschwindend gering.
Und wenn mir so eine News nicht gefaellt, klick ich nicht drauf, und reagier noch weniger drauf.
Ausser ich verspuer unheimliches Geltungsbeduerfniss, Mitttelungsbeduerfniss oder auch Postingcounterindiehoehetreibbeduerfniss.


----------



## OctoCore (5. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Solang die Leute nicht Rauben, Morden, Vergewaltigen, Verpruegeln, eigentlich alles was unbeteiligte Dritte oder das Umfeld schaedigt, ist es mir persoenlich ziehmlich schnurz ob die Tanzen, Singen (naja koennte doch wer zu Schaden kommen), Rumspasten, Voegeln oder was weis der Geier was. Schliesslich sollte jeder ueber seine freie Zeit verfuegen koennen wie er/sie mag.


 
Sollen sie alles machen.
Nur ist die Grenze da, wo andere Menschen optisch und akustisch belästigt werden. Und die ist im öffentlichen Raum schnell erreicht.



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Ach und wer sich wundert, wieso im Text von PCGH steht, dass Kamehamehaing nach Hawaii klingt: Hawaii hatte mal einen König namens Kamehameha



Aufmerksame Magnum-Seher wissen das natürlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2013)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und wenn mir so eine News nicht gefaellt, klick ich nicht drauf, und reagier noch weniger drauf.
> Ausser ich verspuer unheimliches Geltungsbeduerfniss, Mitttelungsbeduerfniss oder auch Postingcounterindiehoehetreibbeduerfniss.



Danke, kann ich mit leben. Nach 30 Sekunden tuts auch nicht mehr weh.
Es darf jeder schreiben was er will, so wie ich auch. Ich klicke drauf weil mich etwas interessiert und schreibe dazu was ich davon halte


----------



## Saschi1992 (6. April 2013)

es gibt zig trends aber das was ich heute in news gesehen habe finde ich geil


----------



## Kampflackl (6. April 2013)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich iwie an GameOne, wo sie eine Szene aus einem PC/Konsolen-Spiel nachstellen.
> Selber würd ich nur mitmachen, wenn ich:
> 1. zwei übern Durst getrunken habe
> 2. 1 Mio € dafür kriegen würde
> oder 3. tatsächlich diese Kräfte besitzen würde


 
Für ne halbe mille würd ichs auch noch machen


----------



## Oberst Klink (6. April 2013)

Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn "Ohne Fallschirm aus dem 50. Stock eines Hochhauses springen" zum neuen Trend wird


----------



## Gamer090 (6. April 2013)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn "Ohne Fallschirm aus dem 50. Stock eines Hochhauses springen" zum neuen Trend wird


 
Einfach abwarten und  trinken das kommt sicher noch und dann wird eine Riesengrosse Matratze drunter gestellt.


----------



## Kampflackl (7. April 2013)

Dann fangen wir doch damit an, werden Trendgründer und sacken die kohle ein..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. April 2013)

Egal ich finde es trotzdem affig und brauch keine solcher Aktionen. In meinen Augen ist es nur eine Profilierungssucht


----------



## tomtom756 (10. April 2013)

Das habe ich auch erst vor ein paar Tagen im Internet gesehen und muss sagen, dass ich es ganz interessant finde. Ist mal was anderes als der letzte Mist Harlem Shake. Dem konnte ich ja nichts abgewinnen.


----------

